# Gravel for bottom feeders?



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello guys. I'm wondering if gravel is bad for corys, loaches etc. There's lots of negative opinions on this, but I've seen a few cases of people keeping corys and loaches on angular, sharp(ish) gravel nicely. There were no barbel damage, health problems, etc. So, don't gravel bother bottom dwellers(not including shrimps and snails)? please give your opinion.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

The way I look at it is, would you personally rather sleep in sheets of Egyptian Cotton or steel wool? Sure, maybe gravel won't hurt their health, but it's got to be annoying for them to be rubbing their bellies on gravel. Is there a particular reason you want to use gravel so badly? I use sand and my corys love it, especially since they can dig around in it.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree with that, but would shrimp soil be good? they are kind of soft and easy to burrow in aren't they?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never used shrimp soil, I would think it would depend on the grain size, or if they are round or more angular. As long as you got one with a grain size, the corys would probably not mind at all (I would guess) .


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

round and about 3-5mm diameter.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Bottom Material*



newbieshrimpkeeper said:


> Hello guys. I'm wondering if gravel is bad for corys, loaches etc. There's lots of negative opinions on this, but I've seen a few cases of people keeping corys and loaches on angular, sharp(ish) gravel nicely. There were no barbel damage, health problems, etc. So, don't gravel bother bottom dwellers(not including shrimps and snails)? please give your opinion.


Hello new...

Polished pea-sized gravel is perfect for any bottom feeder. There's nothing abrasive or sharp and it never compacts, creating voids or water chemistry problems. It's easily cleaned and plants in it get good water circulation and a steady source of oxygen to the roots.

I use this bottom material in all my planted Cory tanks. 

B


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

GOOD.:hihi:


----------

